

Tim Berners-Lee joins Twitter, complains of "confusing" UI - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2009/10/23/tim-berners-lee-joins-twitter/

======
mpk
Tsk, tsk, tsk. Notice that the author refers to him as "Sir Berners-Lee". The
title goes with the first name so it should be "Sir Timothy".

~~~
omouse
That's how you know it's not serious journalism. Wanna pitch in and get the
writer a copy of The Economist Style Guide?

------
petercooper
_Ooops confusing user interfxce. And no phones on on stage with radiomikes._

He appears to be finding the keyboard a confusing user interface too. :-)

More seriously, he seemed to be using Tweetie to post (then identica, now the
Web interface). So perhaps he wasn't really commenting on Twitter's user
interface, as the article implies, but Tweetie's (which is great for
experienced users but could suffer from the "too simple" effect for others).
Despite trying many clients, I've always gone back to the Web one too..

------
aaronsw
This is ridiculous. TimBL has been using identi.ca instead of Twitter for a
long time because he supports free network services. No mention of that in the
article.

<http://identi.ca/timbl>

------
mahmud
His name was "reserved" for him by someone:

<http://twitter.com/timbernerslee>

Easily, the most noble name-squatting I have seen.

But it seems like he went with timberners_lee.

~~~
the_real_r2d2
He could have use "the_real_timberneslee".

Nevertheless I do no see why the fuss. Yes, it is the inventor of the WWW but
people is seeing this like "the blessing" of Bernes-Lee to the now-omnipower
twitter. I think is not, it is just another user that has been catch for the
wave.

~~~
jackchristopher
One problem with that is long names kill @replies.

~~~
bmm6o
That's a problem with Twitter. Why do they force you to markup metadata within
your data?

------
hussong
_“...the man who came up with the idea for a network of hyperlinked,
consistently formatted electronic documents”_

Actually, Ted Nelson came up with such an idea decades before TBL.

------
papachito
Actually, he uses decentralized identi.ca which mirrors his dents to twitter,
this is the original identi.ca account he actually uses:
<http://identi.ca/timbl>

If you check his tweets, they’re all “from identi.ca”
<http://twitter.com/timberners_lee/status/5097026255> except for the first
ones.

